# VIDEO: Puggy and Yogurt Cup



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

This was towards the end of Emma cleaning my yogurt cup. She was getting quite mad that she couldn't really reach the bottom xD


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

awww that is just way to cute!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG! She is adorable.

What's in the cage in the back ground?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

lol
Here's my one of my late Samoyed's hitting the yogurt


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I love watching dogs with yogurt cups. So cute. Especially when they're determined to get every last click.

The cage in the back has a guinea pig, it was twice it's size/had 2 guinea pigs. But her sister passed away recently while undergoing surgery to get a bladder stone removed.

Glad y'all enjoyed the clip. Emma just loves being on camera.


----------

